

Atomic Force Microscope measures strength of chemical bonds - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/09/atomic-force-microscope-measures-strength-of-chemical-bonds/

======
ChuckMcM
This is one of those steps needed toward figuring out how to make really cool
materials that are possible in theory but nobody knows the recipe. Imagine
being able to stop at each step of a chemical transformation process, image
the intermediate product to give guidance on what you needed to do next to
achieve the molecule or polymer you wanted to end up with. Just amazing stuff
to me.

------
jcr
> the extremely precise control could allow researchers to inject electrons or
> probe chemical conditions at specific points in a single molecule.

Wow! I wish I had something better to add, but "wow" is all I can manage at
the moment.

